# washer dryer wif english display/instructions



## watchman

hi there, i have applied to get a place in kachidoki and it comes without washer/dryer and fridge and i m looking to buy these other than the usual lights and curtains etc. 

the fridge i think isnt an issue as u plug it in and thats about it. 

the washer dryer though that i have seen in yodabashi has all its display and instructions in Japanese. would anyone know where i can get a washer dryer combo with english instructions in Japan or are there other alternatives? 

thanks.


----------



## larabell

Write down the model numbers of the ones you like and try to Google them. Sometimes if the same model is sold elsewhere (like in the States, for example), the manufacturers will already have English manuals online for download. Alternately, you could seek out the manufacturer's representative in Yodobashi and tell him you're interested in buying but only if the device comes with an English manual.


----------



## watchman

larabell said:


> Write down the model numbers of the ones you like and try to Google them. Sometimes if the same model is sold elsewhere (like in the States, for example), the manufacturers will already have English manuals online for download. Alternately, you could seek out the manufacturer's representative in Yodobashi and tell him you're interested in buying but only if the device comes with an English manual.


great advice. thanks Larabell


----------



## Lila87

Try to look up the models you're interested in at Washer Dryer Combo Reviews, Ratings and Articles. They have a lot of information, install instructions, etc. and also some really nice reviews. We bought a washer dryer two months back, so far so good.


----------



## lorgnette

the washer dryer though that i have seen in yodabashi has all its display and instructions in Japanese. would anyone know where i can get a washer dryer combo with english instructions in Japan or are there other alternatives? 

Alternative options
1: get almost new electric appliances from craig's list or Kijiji sites, and the expatriate seller (usually 1 -2 year assignments) will advise functions in detail in English. Many expatriate will recommend local, small delivery agents, and the appliance arrives at your doorstep within 24-36 hours. 
2. Snap an image of the panel on different models, and have a local student translate the functions to achieve your customised wash. 
3. Most heavy duty models have simplified instructions esp a digital version. (Our landlady drew a chart with the buttons and its translation) we had no issues with its operations.


----------



## Rube

Just press the buttons till you remember them. There aren't that many options.


----------

